# Looking for Tivo HD



## falcon26 (Mar 17, 2010)

If anyone has a Tivo HD F/S I'd love to take it off your hands 


Thanks...


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

I have one with the 500GB expander I'm looking to unload. Let me know if you're still looking, I'll make you a good deal!


----------

